# Wild livebearers flaunt.



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Here are some pics of my wild livebearers and their tank! 

Fast fishies ruining tank shot:


An Evelyn's platy:


Wrestling halfbeaks, currently at peace with each other:


Male Montezuma Swordtail:


Female Montezuma Swordtail:


Male again:


Two females:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Love them!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I love that sword! And the platy!! Super cool!


----------

